# No More Ice!



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

My WL female is having her teeth cleaned today. I just found out from the dental expert we now have in our clinic, it is not good to let her chew on ice cubes!

Every time I open the freezer, she is there waiting for her ice cube. But NO MORE:crying: 

Just a little info. Not sure if it's really important, but it definitely will be to her! LOL!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

AwwwMaybe stash something softer to chew near the freezer door and create a new habit?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh boy thanks for this info. Not even an ice cubes is a guiltless treat. They wear the teeth down? Crap I always let max have ice cubes when opening refrig. The vet said Max's teeth are severly worn down. It had to be from large soft jolly balls of no more.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I always wondered about all the frozen bones and frozen treat filled kongs too.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

My dogs always like an ice cube in hot weather!


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

It's funny. She is just nuts for the ice! She'll come running from another room when the freezer door is opened?! Go figure?


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

How can an ice cube be bad when these dogs chew on antlers and everything else known to man? This doesn't sound right to me?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I give ice do they don't gulp down water after exercise, eating or when its extremely hot out. It can prevent some other things that are more dangerous then teeth IMO 

For example...I ran out of food and Batman is not one to wait, so k gave him some dog food two days ago. I noticed that he was extremely thirsty and was gulping water. His belly immediately got way bigger then it should have. I have been watching him and today--he threw up some undigested dog food(from 2 days ago) after drinking water. I gave him ice cubes to relieve his thirst and he didn't bomit anymore.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Our girls get a frozen pumpkin treat every day after dinner (we freeze them in silicone mini-muffin tins, but an ice cube tray would also work). They will sit by the freezer until they get it. I guess that's no good for their teeth either?


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

My 1st girl loved logs, chewing them, hauling them, for her lifetime, 15 years.
Her teeth in elder years were filed flat from this, but no problem for her. She got so much joy from the log hauling.
My last girl loved ice cubes, and in her later years when she couldn't run off lead, chasing cubes across the floor was her fun. Maybe her teeth were not needle sharp, but she had fun, her teeth looked fine for 14 year old, worn a bit, as expected for a long life.
A dental expert's job is to keep those canine teeth as perfect as possible, that's their area of expertise. If perfect teeth of maximum sharpness is the goal, "no more ice" is excellent advice.
I lean towards fun.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

islanddog said:


> My 1st girl loved logs, chewing them, hauling them, for her lifetime, 15 years.
> Her teeth in elder years were filed flat from this, but no problem for her. She got so much joy from the log hauling.
> My last girl loved ice cubes, and in her later years when she couldn't run off lead, chasing cubes across the floor was her fun. Maybe her teeth were not needle sharp, but she had fun, her teeth looked fine for 14 year old, worn a bit, as expected for a long life.
> A dental expert's job is to keep those canine teeth as perfect as possible, that's their area of expertise. If perfect teeth of maximum sharpness is the goal, "no more ice" is excellent advice.
> I lean towards fun.


Yes she is a dental expert. We did xrays of her mouth and teeth. She's aiming for perfect teeth. I lean towards fun too. But since I open the freezer for ice 10+ times a day, I will definitely be limiting the consumption!
@llombardo I like to use the ice that way too. 

Apparently if you want perfect teeth, your dog should never chew on anything that is so hard your fingernail cannot put a dent in it. I had a dog who cracked a molar on a nylabone, so I never give that. 

I guess you have to choose your own risks??


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Seriously? My boy loves ice cubes. He will get up out of a dead sleep and run to the kitchen if he hears me in the ice box. My policy has always been, its free and zero calories so go nuts, kid.

I just took away all his deer antlers because he is chipping his teeth. I got him split elks instead and he chews the marrow out which is much softer, so hopefully easier on the teeth. And he is pretty into beef tracheas and bully sticks right now


----------

